# Found today on a farm



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

15 point found by a friend. I just had to photograph it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Forgot to attach


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

kayak1979 said:


> Forgot to attach



Awesome find and great picture too!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks. swamps seem to be great places to locate old sheds


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great find. had anyone ever seen that deer before?

Just a little advice, because those are not sheds and your friend must get a tag to possess them. Just have him all the local GW and he will issue him a tag. You can find the name and phone number for your county GW on the ODNR website.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Ditto what Lundy said, have your buddy get a tag it could save him a lot of hassle someday.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

No one had ever seen it before Lundy. I let him know about getting tags for it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw a buck yesterday driving to my sister's place on the border of the Metro Parks near the Berea / Strongsville border...he still had half of his rack from last year! He had a tall 3 points still on the left side of his head...all white bone.


----------

